

A Superstorm for Global Warming Research - ableal
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,687259,00.html

======
yassam
This article is critiqued at RealClimate:

[http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2010/04/climat...](http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2010/04/climate-
scientist-bashing/#more-3690)

------
ableal
_McIntyre programmed his computer using Mann's methodology and entered
completely random data into the program. The results, says McIntyre, "was a
hockey stick curve."_

That was a good hack.

Plus, this piece seems a better overview of the whole debacle than anything
I've seen elsewhere.

(Found in the first column of <http://www.aldaily.com/>, in their second
decade of internet service.)

